# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Winter Competition 2022 Signups

## Saizaphod

*Thought there would never be another lucid competition? You thought wrong!*
It's competition time once again, not even a few years since there was another one  ::-P:  . If you've never been part of (mostly spellbee's (legendary)) competitions, check out the previous comps here, and here for example for how it works.

The competition will be held between *December 1st-December 15th.* Signups will be open until *30th of November 11.59pm Eastern Time.* 

If you are interested in joining, reply to this post with the following:
- What league you would like to join
- Your average rate of lucidity
- Your best guess as to your availability during the competition, on a scale of 1-5 (1 - incredibly busy, 5 - completely free)

The rates listed by the leagues are suggestions, but if you're feeling bold, feel free to try a higher league.

Please don't join unless you are reasonably certain your can contribute for the entire 2 weeks.

*Expert League* - 1 lucid/2 nights to 1+ lucids/night
Sensei
Hukif
revver

*Intermediate League* - 1 lucid/week to 1 lucid/3 nights
Saizaphod
JadeGreen
RelicWraith
DoctorFoxy
IndigoRose
Tiktaalik
Occipitalred
LeaoLouro
seno
JustPhillip
dolphin

*Beginner League* - less than 1 lucid/week
AtomicChocolate
MadMonkey
cedwards105
FryingMan
Rodulf
Nfri
mellia
epicsunshine
solus1
-PremiumOtter
---------------------------------------------------------

My own signup:

- Intermediate league 
- Around 1-2 brief ones/week, might get better during the comp
- 4, will update daily

----------


## AtomicChocolate

- Beginner League
- Used to be 1/week but my sleep schedule has been so bad for the last few months that I haven't had any.
- 5

I've been getting my sleep schedule back to a normal time and length, so I hope this will help me get back into lucid dreaming now that I am able to!

----------


## JadeGreen

-Intermediate League
-Around 2-3 brief/low level ones a week. Hoping to use this to springboard back into LD practice.
-3

----------


## MadMonkey

-Begginer league since I'm so rusty.
-1-2 lucids per month
-3

----------


## dolphin

-expert league
-around 3-4 brief LD per week
-4

----------


## Sensei

- Id love to be in the expert league. Would be good to have a reason to DJ for a couple weeks. 

- Almost all dreams lucid. Depends a lot on how much I sleep how many lucid dreams I have. 

-5 will update daily

----------


## Hukif

Expert League.
Several lucids per night. But don't sleep a whole lot lol
2, will update daily but may not be able to read everyones dreams like before.

----------


## cedwards105

Beginner league.
It really varies. Sometimes I have multiple lucids in a week, sometimes about once a week, sometimes about once a month. In a big slump now for some reason.
3-4. I'm pretty busy, but I usually have time for dream-related things.

----------


## RelicWraith

-Intermediate League
-2.5 a week for the last few months, though that's a rough estimate.
-3 - 4 (really gonna depend on what life throws at me the next few weeks, but unlikely to go lower than 3)

Can't wait!

----------


## DoctorFoxy

-Intermediate League
-It varies a lot, but I'm quite certain I can get at least a couple lucids during the event.
-3/4 I'll be busy but I'll still have time for this during the morning and evenings.

----------


## IndigoRose

- Intermediate League
- Down to 1 per week at the moment (lazy) but was at 2+ earlier this year on more regular practice
- 3-4 I guess

----------


## FryingMan

Sign me up!     Beginner for me!   

1-2 LD/month recently, boo!   Let's do this!

5, will update daily!

----------


## Rodulf

I will practice humility and say I am in the Beginner league. Depends on how I am sleeping, which can vary. I will be a "5" for availability...I'm retired!

----------


## Tiktaalik

-Intermediate 
-Average 1-2 lucids a week
- 1 (Not the best month, super busy but Ill do what I can).

----------


## Occipitalred

Hey, I'll join in!

I'm particularly looking forward to reading everyone's dream entries! 

I'll enter the intermediate league. I'm likely to be lucid at least once a night. We'll see about remembering the competition  :tongue2: 

Participation: 3, I won't update daily but regularly still  :smiley: 

Good dreams!

----------


## Saizaphod

Tiktaalik, Occi and others will be added, can no longer edit main post so won't see on the list.

----------


## FryingMan

Please post the scoring system in use for this competition, planning goals that hit multiple scoring points and other games (TOTY, TOTM, etc.) is basically the whole fun!   So gotta know the details....thanks!

----------


## Saizaphod

> Please post the scoring system in use for this competition, planning goals that hit multiple scoring points and other games (TOTY, TOTM, etc.) is basically the whole fun!   So gotta know the details....thanks!



For beginner and intermediate league it's probably going to be the same as in (spellbee's) previous comps, but expert league might be different (no lucid count/basic task points perhaps, still under consideration.) However if I or someone else comes up with some funky new point scoring system/mechanic we might implement it! Anyone can PM or send messages in discord if any suggestions arise. I'll think of something today and tomorrow.

----------


## FryingMan

IIRC, each comp had different rules.  Can you point to a specific post with the rules you're proposing for the beginner/intermediate groups?

----------


## Saizaphod

> IIRC, each comp had different rules.  Can you point to a specific post with the rules you're proposing for the beginner/intermediate groups?



I'll post a proposition format either here or discord in around 7-11 hours

----------


## LeaoLouro

One more to join up!

Intermediate league

Should be able to get 1 lucid a week, especially with the competition going on. Been kinda dry recently though

Availability 2-3, will try to update daily, but can't promise anything!

----------


## Nfri

Haha I remember those... Thanks for invite! Lets dust off lucid skills, beginner league please  :smiley: 

0 recalled lucids per week

2-3 availability

----------


## Saizaphod

*COMP FORMAT SUGGESTION* 

Some new things.
 Points from Induction and Recall are now only available for Beginner and Intermediate tiers. A few other tweaks
*  POINTS*

*    Induction and Recall* _(Beginner and Intermediate only!)_
_    In order for you to get points for an LD, you need to write it in your DJ on DV and post the link here._

    • Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - *½ point*
_ If you think more than 2 fragments are from the same dream, count them as 1 Full Dream instead.
_
    • Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - *1 point*

    • First DILD of the Night - *10 points*
    • Subsequent DILDs - *5 points*

    • First WILD of the Night - *10 points*
    • Subsequent WILDs - *5 points*
_    Note: DEILD after a non-lucid dream counts as a WILD_

    • Chain a Lucid Dream - *2 points* (Max. 10 points)
_    Return to a lucid dream after a brief awakening mid-LD. A DEILD chain is over once you are awake long enough to write down the dream._

    • WBTB (success or failure) - *2 points* (Only counts once per night)

*
    Dream Control Tasks*

*    IMPORTANT!* - Points don't stack for completing a single task that falls in multiple categories (i.e. Normal Dream Control, Task of the Month/Year, Personal Goal, etc.). Instead, it counts for the highest-scoring category. If you complete the same task multiple times, then it can count for the additional categories, but each category can only be scored once per task per night. For example, if you complete the weekly challenge of "Transform into your team's creature", it only counts for the 20 points for the Weekly Challenge, and not an additional 10 for the advanced control task of full transformation. However, if you were to complete the transformation a second time in the same dream, you would then score those 10 points. Note that this new rule does not apply to 3-Step Tasks, as those have always been purposely stackable.

    Each task can be completed once per dream/chain.
    Advanced versions of tasks earn points instead of basic versions, not in addition.

*    Basic Tasks*

    • Reality Check / Stabilization -* 1 point*

    • Interact with a Dream Character - *2 points*

    • Practice a Waking Life Hobby _(Beginner and Intermediate Only)_ - *5 points*

    • Ask for Advice _(Beginner and Intermediate Only)_ - *5 points* (eg. ask a DC or electronic device)

    • Eat/Drink Something - *5 points*

    • Use an Electronic Device - *5 points* (doesn't have to work, just try)

    • Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - *5 points* (eg. car, phone, watch, glasses, pen)

    • Fly - *5 points*

    • Telekinesis - *5 points*

    • Super Strength - *5 points*

    • Super Speed - *5 points*

    • Gain Invulnerability - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. jump off a cliff)

    • Basic Summoning - *5 points* (eg. summoning from pocket / making someone appear from behind you / around the corner.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

    • Basic Unsummoning/Banishing - *5 points* (eg. look away and back to make something/someone disappear)

    • Object/DC Changing - *5 points* (change object/DC into something different, or change its size/shape.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

    • Push your hand through a solid object - *5 points* (note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)

    • Partial Transformation - *5 points*

    • Invisibility - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. look at your body or sneak past someone undetected)

    • Change Gravity - *5 points* (doesn't have to be for everything, at least one object)

    • DC Manipulation / Mind Control - *5 points*

    • Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - *5 points*

*
    Advanced Tasks*

    • Teleport - *10 points*

    • Element Manipulation - *10 points*

    • Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - *10 points* (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)

    • Advanced Flying - *10 points* (flying at high speed / into space)

    • Advanced Summoning - *10 points* (make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or a Dream Guide_

    • Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - *10 points* (make something/someone disappear right in your direct view / unsummon something larger than human-size)

    • Mass Telekinesis - *10 points* (use telekinesis on 5+ objects at the same time, or one enormous object - something that can't be lifted in waking life)

    • Advanced Object/DC Changing - *10 points* (change enormous object/DC into different object/DC, or many objects/DCs at the same time)

    • Time Control - *10 points* (speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally)

    • Full Transformation - *10 points*


*    DreamViews Extra Tasks*

    Each unique task can only be completed once during the competition.

*Task of the Season*

    You can complete more than one Task of the Season per Dream. 
    Beginner Tasks of the Season are only available for the Beginner tier. 

    • Task of the Season (Autumn 2022)- *15 points/task*
*
Task of the Year*

    You must complete each task in a separate lucid dream; you can't do more than one in the same dream or DILD/DEILD- chain. (Or as instructed in the ToTY rules; write your completed task down into your dreamjournal before you can        start working on the next one.)

    • Task of the Year 2022 (Build Our Dream Base!) - *20 points/task*


* Dream Theme* 
If your dream (lucid or non-lucid) matches the theme, you earn an additional *5 points*. Points for theme can only be claimed once per night. The theme might be open to slight interpretation (just keep in mind the Honor System).

*Theme - 5 points: TBA*

*NEW!*  *Persistent Lucid Dream Theme*
If your *(lucid!)* dream matches the persistent theme, you earn an additional *15 points*. Points for persistent lucid theme can only be claimed once per night. 
The points only start counting after your *second* visit to the persistent theme.
The place must be new to you.

*Persistent Lucid Theme - 15 points: TBA*  _(Some place that does not exist in waking reality)_

*    Challenge Tasks*
    Points for each challenge can only be claimed once.

    • *Challenge - 20 points*

*  Beginner:* 
    TBA
    TBA
TBA +5 points

*Intermediate:*
    TBA
    TBA
TBA +5 points

*Expert:*
    TBA
    TBA
TBA +5 Points
*
    Three-Step Tasks*

    Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, excluding RC/Stabilization. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.

*    Beginner*: Pick any of the Basic or Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*    Intermediate:* At least 1 of the 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks
*
    Expert:* All 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

    Tasks must be completed in order.
    Multiple tasks can be completed in one dream, but they can also be completed in separate dreams.
    You may change tasks at any time, even if you are on task 2 or 3, as long as your updated task choices are posted before the night you complete them.
    If you choose to include an Unspecified Dream Control task, describe your task here in advance.
    In addition to receiving points for the Dream Control task, you will also receive bonus points:

    • Complete first chosen task -* 5 points
*
    • Complete second chosen task - *10 points
*
    • Complete third chosen task -* 15 points
*
    If you complete all 3 tasks during the first week, you may pick 3 more tasks to complete in Week 2. The same difficulty requirements from above apply.


*    Team Tasks*
    Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition.

    • Meet a teammate - *7 points* (once per dream/chain)
_  Each additional teammate in the same dream/chai_n - *3 points*

    • Have your teamfriend complete a lucid task excluding RC/Stabilization(in-dream)* -* 10 points*

    • Have a teammate teach you something* - *10 points*

    • Have a teammate take you into their dream(figuratively) - *15 points*


*    Enemy Tasks*
_    Note: "Enemy" refers to a member of the competition on a different team than you.
    Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition.
_
    • Meet an enemy - *5 points* (once per dream/chain)
_    Each additional enemy in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

    • Fight an enemy* - *10 points*

    • Fight one or more enemies with your teammate(s)* - *20 points*

    • Convert your enemy to an ally* - *10 points* (enemy must start out hostile)

    • Convert multiple enemies to allies in the same dream/chain* *20 points* (enemies must start out hostile)

*Stack bonus**

Beginner and intermediate only:

    • Fight an expert enemy* - *30 points*

Expert only:

    • Fight both enemy experts at the same time* - *30 points*


*    Personal Goals*

    Choose your own goals to complete in a lucid dream.
    Unlimited additional goals can be selected, but only ONE per night can be claimed for points.
    Each goal can only be scored once per competition.
    Goals must be different from other tasks in the competition, eg. "telekinesis" is not acceptable. More specific/unique versions may be okay, eg. "use telekinesis on a DC" - ask if you're not sure whether it's too similar to another task.
    Goals must require some degree of thought, not just things you might accidentally do in a dream anyway.
    You can find some ideas in the Lucid Dares thread under "Anyone Dares".
    Post your intended goals in this thread (wrap in spoilers if the list is long). Goals will only be awarded points if they are posted in advance.

    • Complete a NEW Personal Goal - *15 points* (something that you have never done before in a lucid dream.)

    • Complete an OLD Personal Goal - *10 points* (something that you have already done in any previous lucid dream, including outside of the competition.)


*    Dream Journal Points*

    Points will be awarded at the end of the competition for posting comments in other contestants' Dream Journals. Only DJ entries containing dreams from the competition are included.
    Only one comment per DJ entry will earn points (a conversation on the same entry will still count as one.)
    Add these to your posts as you go. Include how many DJ comments you made each day in your scoring posts, and I will add them to the scoresheet.

    • *1 point* will be awarded for every *3 DJ comments.*

    This is just a little kick to get people posting in Dream Journals. I feel a lot better about writing in a DJ knowing that people are going to read and comment on it; I am sure others feel like I do. It isn't worth many points because this is a dreaming competition, but it could add a few bonus points to your final score.
    When posting comments in a DJ, it is helpful to "like" the entry so that the member will get a notification on DV. You should also "like" any comments on your DJ when you read/respond to them, so that people know you have seen it.
    Make sure you read the dreams so you can make a comment with some substance (more than a quick one-word comment.)

*    Tier Bonus*
    The top scorers in each league earns a bonus for their team based on their position.

    • 1st - *100 points*
    • 2nd - *60 points*
    • 3rd - *30 points*

----------


## mellia

- Beginner League
- 1 lucid dream per month
- 4

----------


## Saizaphod

> - Beginner League
> - 1 lucid dream per month
> - 4



Welcome!  ::bluesmile::

----------


## seno

-Intermediate League
-about 1.5 lucid dreams per week, using SSILD and trying to master it.
-5

----------


## epicsunshine

-Beginner
-At least 1 lucid a month
-3

----------


## solus1

- Beginner League 
- Ive had natural lds before but never been consistent with them so around 1 a month
- 5

----------


## FryingMan

> Haha I remember those... Thanks for invite! Lets dust off lucid skills, beginner league please 
> 
> 0 recalled lucids per week
> 
> 2-3 availability



Love your avatar, is that a galantamine lilly?

----------


## FryingMan

3-step:
    1) interact with a DC
    2) push hand through solid object
    3) fully phase through big, solid object

Personal goals:
+ use a realistic lightsaber that actually cuts (limbs, objects)
+ fly around the Golden Gate bridge
+ eat: a taqueria style soft taco 
+ eat some pad thai
+ eat a piece of Round Table King Arthur Supreme pizza
+ visit my Lucid Lab
+ stable "frisky time" with a DC
+ meet Heruka Chakrasamvara
+ meet my dream guide

----------


## Saizaphod

> 3-step:
>     1) interact with a DC
>     2) push hand through solid object
>     3) fully phase through big, solid object
> 
> Personal goals:
> + use a realistic lightsaber that actually cuts (limbs, objects)
> + fly around the Golden Gate bridge
> + eat: a taqueria style soft taco 
> ...



You can post these later into the official competition thread, this is only the signup thread  ::lol::

----------


## NyxCC

Ahhh, the classic competition format!  ::D: 

So great to see everyone back in time for this. 

Honestly, I am currently on the super busy scale (as am sure quite a few others are as life keeps getting in the way).
Nevertheless, will be happy to join beginner league (less than 1/week). 

3 step task (basic TK, interact with DC, basic summon).

----------


## Saizaphod

*Heads up reminder*

The competition begins on Thursday, December 1st, at *8 PM YOUR time* (wherever you are.)

----------


## cedwards105

Time to listen to the Rocky soundtrack to get myself pumped up for the competition. I wonder what a dreaming competition training montage would look like...

----------


## Lang

You guys got this!  :smiley: 





> Time to listen to the Rocky soundtrack to get myself pumped up for the competition. I wonder what a dreaming competition training montage would look like...



Personally, mine is "Break My Stride".  :smiley: 
Sorry, a bit off-topic. 
Maybe we need a separate thread for "what soundtrack helps people get pumped for the competition or dreaming" to keep the thread on the topic. (Just a suggestion)  ::D:

----------


## dolphin

Can I change from expert league to intermediate league? My lucidity rate has been a bit lower the last few nights and my dream control hasn't been very good lately, leading me to believe I would have more fun in intermediate league without being certain I could win.

----------


## Saizaphod

COMPETITION IS LIVE, CLICK ME

----------


## JustPhillip

- Intermediate League
- My consistency changes but usually I can get 1/week
- 3

(Sorry I'm late to all this. Was only made aware of it last evening when it already started lol)

----------


## Saizaphod

> - Intermediate League
> - My consistency changes but usually I can get 1/week
> - 3
> 
> (Sorry I'm late to all this. Was only made aware of it last evening when it already started lol)



Will add you to the second week when it starts ::yddd::

----------


## revver

- Intermediate league
- 1-2 lucids a night. The amount varies because of my recall
- 4

----------


## Saizaphod

> - Intermediate league
> - 1-3 lucids a night. The amount varies because of my recall



Think you would fit better in expert league with that many lucids  ::alien::  Will add you to the second week!

----------


## revver

I mean, sure.
Expert league it is then

----------


## Saizaphod

> I mean, sure.
> Expert league it is then



Unless you feel like your lucids are too uneventful. Expert league only gets points from things accomplished in lucids and not from lucids themselves in addition like intermediates. Let me know

----------


## PremiumOtter

If last minute signups are still open:
- Beginner
- No Lucius yet
- 5

----------


## Saizaphod

> If last minute signups are still open:
> - Beginner
> - No Lucius yet
> - 5



Will add for 2nd week  ::thumbup::

----------


## Lang

Wait, who needs to be added?

----------


## Saizaphod

> Wait, who needs to be added?



Not anyone yet  ::lol::   But people joining for the second week so far: 
-JustPhillip (Intermediate)
-revver(Expert)
-PremiumOtter (Beginner)

Appreciate it alot if you'd add them and possible other new competitors at 8th of December into the team brackets (which ones remains to be decided, depends of the team scores at that time.)

----------


## revver

My lucids tend to be pretty eventful, actually.
Hearing about the intermediate & beginner league getting points from getting lucid just made me want to sign up for the expert league more, because it would be pretty unfair for someone to have an insane amount of points just off of getting lucid by itself.
So, yeah. You can count me in the expert league  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

> Not anyone yet   But people joining for the second week so far: 
> -JustPhillip (Intermediate)
> -revver(Expert)
> -PremiumOtter (Beginner)
> 
> Appreciate it alot if you'd add them and possible other new competitors at 8th of December into the team brackets (which ones remains to be decided, depends of the team scores at that time.)



Oops..  I added them already. :smiley:  sorry.

----------


## Saizaphod

> Oops..  I added them already. sorry.



Ooooh you added them into the sign-up brackets  :smiley:  Thank you! (dolphin still in wrong bracket  ::lol::  , switched to intermediate ) At 8th of December would be nice to see the new members in the competition thread's team brackets too. I'll let you know into which team everyone gets slotted in.

----------


## Saizaphod

Lang(or DD), can you add the following participants to the following brackets in the Comp Thread main post? Thank you! 

PremiumOtter (Beginner) - Team Wolf
JustPhillip (Intermediate) - Team Wolf
revver (Expert) - Team Deer

----------


## revver

*The Three Tasks*
_Fully phase through big solid object_
_Advanced Flying_
_Element Manipulation_

*Personal tasks (all are new):*
_Go back to a previous dream_
_Create a small black hole, try to control it_
_Take away all the dream characters from the entire dream world and explore it_

----------

